# Sony users need to upgrade to a7iv, a9ii, and a7Riv



## Talys (Apr 18, 2018)

When I was using the Sony A7R3 I noticed light vertical stripes on a couple of photos, but I figured it was just me or some wierd camera setting, since there are so damned many and I don't care to read about every single one.

It turns out that this time, it wasn't actually my incompetence! I saw this on dpr, and frankly, I was shocked:

https://www.dpreview.com/news/6974141509/sony-striping-heres-the-fix

The attached photo is from dpr and is a very good example of the striping. Evidently, it is from the columns PDAF pixels, and it's particularly evident when there is both backlight and flare. When you go to the pixel level, it is quite apparent, and it will print out that way on larger prints, though it is less apparent on the A7Riii because there are relatively fewer PDAF columns.

So, the good news for Sony users? There's a fix! Mostly. Sort of. It's by the guy who created the Sony compressed raw format. But (a) it only works on compressed RAW and (b) you need to UPLOAD YOUR FILE TO A WEBSITE and download the corrected one. LOL.

Based on Sony's firmware history, the chances of a first party fix are about as good as POTUS45 confirming pee tapes. So Sony users can now look forward to snapping up next year's a7iv, a9ii and a7Riv cameras, that will probably have the fix built in 

Attachment is from dpr, and is a perfect example of "striping". 

Whatever else Canon's mirrorless cameras do... they won't do _that_.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 18, 2018)

Isn't it sweet how there is always the new Sony camera just around the corner to deal with any beta issues. You never have to worry about your camera wearing out or needing servicing, just upgrade. 

I feel better now that Rishi has reassured us - "While we're still trying to nail down the root cause of these issues to help us predict when, where, and with what lens this will be an issue, rest assured that you needn't worry too much: the occurrence is rare, and when it appears, you'll likely have a (quick) workaround." 

Remember Rishi on CR and all the fun we had? I miss those days. OK, flail away. ;D

Jack


----------



## PavelR (Apr 18, 2018)

I do not need to wait for next generation because I did not get such stripes on any photo taken with my A9 / A7RIII (I do not say that my cameras do not suffer the "issue", but the circumstances are so specific that I did not met them. [Flare is the thing that I do not like on the images.]). I do not regret the upgrade from 1ds3 + 1d4. There is no downgrade in AF department and I've got features unavailable elsewhere: Eye AF with Canon 200/2, true silent shutter, realtime zebras in VF, battery life for the whole day (gripped body).


----------



## zim (Apr 18, 2018)

3 don't worries and a needn't worry, brilliant :


----------



## dak723 (Apr 18, 2018)

They've got it all wrong. Those stripes are just another Sony innovation!


----------



## Ryananthony (Apr 18, 2018)

You are late to the party. This was covered by people at the actual Sony event. I find it surprising you were unaware.


----------



## Talys (Apr 18, 2018)

PavelR said:


> I do not need to wait for next generation because I did not get such stripes on any photo taken with my A9 / A7RIII (I do not say that my cameras do not suffer the "issue", but the circumstances are so specific that I did not met them. [Flare is the thing that I do not like on the images.]). I do not regret the upgrade from 1ds3 + 1d4. There is no downgrade in AF department and I've got features unavailable elsewhere: Eye AF with Canon 200/2, true silent shutter, realtime zebras in VF, battery life for the whole day (gripped body).



It's tongue in cheek.  I just find it amazing that these types of problems are not fixed _even when a fix is apparently possible_. It should be in-camera, but at least, Sony should provide a tool where people can correct it on their own machines, and also for uncompressed RAW.

By the way, I noticed stripes (though they are less noticeable on A7R3) when I was using a very common setup of big softbox in the back (in my case, 66" octa) and beauty dish in the front on a boom. But it was not apparent in most photos, nor were they as bad as the attached dpr photo, so I just discarded the ones where I saw it and blamed it on me goofing up some camera setting.

Now, if I got a whole set like the one they had on DPR, or if "the shot" was like that when it mattered, boy, I would be pissed.




Ryananthony said:


> You are late to the party. This was covered by people at the actual Sony event. I find it surprising you were unaware.



I think the fix is new. But no, I was unaware it was a problem, even though I encountered it firsthand.

I actually don't read much Sony news  It was a fluke that I saw the article.


----------



## AuroraChaserDoug (Apr 19, 2018)

The best part of the article was "It's known as 'PDAF striping' and it's not limited to a single camera, or even a single brand." That's a great method to downplay an issue without removing the Sony alpha series as the gold standard for all ILC. Too bad Sony couldn't get the acronym correct. DPAF doesn't have this problem!


----------



## Larsskv (Apr 19, 2018)

PavelR said:


> I've got features unavailable elsewhere: [...] battery life for the whole day (gripped body).



You just claimed you went to mirrorless to get better battery life. Haven’t heard that before. How unbiased... :


----------



## canon1dxman (Apr 19, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > I've got features unavailable elsewhere: [...] battery life for the whole day (gripped body).
> ...



Sony days are clearly shorter than Canon days


----------



## PavelR (Apr 19, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> PavelR said:
> 
> 
> > I've got features unavailable elsewhere: [...] battery life for the whole day (gripped body).
> ...


You are right - the battery life is not reason I've switched, but I've added that point later and did not want to mess the sentence beginning. It was my fault being lazy formulating the idea ;-)


----------



## Go Wild (Apr 19, 2018)

Woow!!! This is wat i call.....a trully nonsense post! Congratulations! 


Let me just say this for a start....I am a huge fan of Canon.I have used canon for 18 years.And i still do, but nowadays not 100%. 

Like everybody who works on photography and videography, i always wanted the best, not only in sensor, but in ergonomics, in usability, lens etc...This is the reason i have choosen Canon all this years. I just love Canon for many reasons. But in the last years...it seems Canon stop listening to the marketing, and just trying to sell what they want. They completely disregarded Sony advance and they simply....do nothing. I had a 7d markII, and that camera almost drived me nuts...I was one of the bad lucky guys that bought the first bodies, and the camera had a severe fail in the mirror box. When the photo was taken with some shake the photos get blurry. Even if you take the photo with 1/2000 or more. I got really angry because Canon didn´t do nothing about it! They have later, admited the problem as a possibility, but never admited that it really exists!! So as you can see, problems happen in all brands, not only Sony! So i sold it. 


So then i also sold my 5dmkIII and bought the new 1dx mkII. This was the last chance i give to Canon. And yes, Canon did it, the 1dx mkII is a hell of a camera and i am really happy with her! It has some defects, but overall is a fantastic camera and i love it! 
Then i was in the market for a second body. Canon launched the 5DmkIV and i was expecting so much this camera because it would be the ideal couple to the 1dx. And Sony launched the A7R3. We´ll get back to her. So, regarding to the 5dmkIV....Well......the MP bump was good news, the iso behaviour was good news...in photographic terms the camera is a good one. But hell....then you compare photos with the Nikon D850 and the Sony a7r3....and damn...it get´s behind! Then i look for video specks....4k 30fps looks good...but at 120FPS she only records at 720hd....Really???? And then you see that it doesn´t record 4k fullframe, only with crop. It´s not bad for me in the 1dx, i kinda like it because i shoot wildlife, but it would be great to have a camera that records 4k in fullframe. I couldn´t give 3000€ for a camera that is worse on video specs and the photo quality, althoug it is good, it stays behind the competitors....Remember what i have said in the beggining, we all want to purchase the best. 

Well, it´s time to look after some solutions. And the Sony started to become a serious solution. 4k with a great codec (ohh...didn´t i mentioned the MJPEG codec of Canon? Well it´s really good, but creates monster files!!!) 120FPS at 1080HD, 42mp wiht a great sensor with no AA filter! Well.....this was promising! And the best...Sony did corrected some of the biggest problems with the A7r2. They gave this one, better ergonomics (not as good as Canon, but this is a mirrorless, much smaller than a dslr!), new battery and it solves the problem. This battery is identical as the dslr batteries, etc...etc... The only thing that worried me was the big investment i have in canon lenses. But...problem solved, bought the mc-11 adapter and although it´s not perfect, it works. 

So i have changed, not completely, now i have the 1dx mkII that i love and have the A7r3 that a really LOVE! I am extremely happy with this camera!! Photo have such a great detail! I can shoot at ISO 8000 with no problem (this is something in a 42mp sensor!), video is fantastic also with the help of LOG profiles, zebras, focus peaking, etc...Well, just to resume, i am really happy with the camera! Ohh, not to mention the size and weight! It´s really a great thing when travelling! 

So, in conclusion...i am sad just because what i wanted was to continue to buy Canon cameras. I was forced to look to another solution! 
And when I see this posts i really get sad...because it´s because guys like you that Canon never had the need to make better moves in the industry. It´s because that things that they get confortable and they didn´t answer in time to an upcome development! After mirrorless and the D850 hit the streets what Canon did?? Yeahhh they launched the great M50!!!! After the D500 came that totally smached the 7D mkII in aps-c sensors what canon did?? Nothing!! And what is the response of canon users? Moking with Sony!! 

Yes....keep on moking!! Canon does love that! 
Finally, never had any problems with a7R3, i was informed of that problem has occured in some cameras, but like i said before, all brands have problems!! ALL! Even Nikon was forced to make a recall with the D750! Yes i am really happy with the A7r3, i don´t need at all the A7r4. But you know what we need in Canon? Not to get crappy cameras to the market like the 6dmkII...we need canon no to put on the market what they want, but what people need! 
Sony filled my needs, i changed. If in the future Canon makes a turn and fill my needs, will get back to 100% canon. But what i couldn´t do was to wait any longer....I am just thinking....when Canon come to market with new cameras 5dmkV or new mirrorless o they really go for inovation, or they will just try to balance with this a7r3? Because if they do, Sony will surpass again with new cameras...... We´ll See. I am hoping for Canon! Because i am really a Canon Fan! But please....stop mocking with other brands, instead, demand your brand to come forward!!


----------



## zim (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Wild, you miss the point. No one on here would say Canon haven't had problem Cameras this is a dig at DPReview and Rishi in particular. His writing 'style' is well lets say somewhat damming with faint praise when it comes to Canon. I'll leave it to others if they wish to use stronger language.


----------



## Mikehit (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Wild said:


> Woow!!! This is wat i call.....a trully nonsense post! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Let me just say this for a start....I am a huge fan of Canon.I have used canon for 18 years.And i still do, but nowadays not 100%.



So you use Canon for wildlife stills and your criticism of the 5D4 vs 7D3 is based on video. How novel!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2018)

Go Wild, there is truth to what you say. Many of us are in the same category relative to some things Canon could do but seems unwilling. I enjoy my 1DX2 except for weight and wishing for a few more MPs and there are features I absolutely love and won't give up, especially it's amazing versatility with AF modes and programming.

Maybe you were not on CR when Rishi has appeared, and thus don't understand that aspect of what's going on in this thread. Nothing stirs up the CR hornets like Rishi! 

Jack


----------

